# Penn State Beekeepers 11/13-14



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

We'll see you there!
*
PSBA Annual Meeting

Nov 13-14, 2008

Country Cupboard, Lewisburg, PA*

Friday Morning PSBA Special Board Meeting

10:00-12:30 Board Meeting – Each local organization should send one delegate.

The purpose of the meeting is to discuss and develop action items to be presented at the PSBA General Meeting Saturday. Each committee chairperson should attend and present the report of his committee. All PSBA members are free to attend and contribute to the discussion and voice or hand votes. Should any voice or hand vote be close, the president can, at his discretion ask for a vote of just delegates.

A cash lunch will be provided (Either sandwiches, subs, or pizza will be provided at cost)


Friday Afternoon and Evening Program

12:30 Registration opens for the conference

Vendors open for business

1:00 “Pollination – The Grand Interaction Among Flowers, Bees, Growers and Beekeepers” - Dr. John Skinner, University of Tennessee, Prof. of Entomology

1:45 “Keeping bees and Raising Queens Naturally” – Warren Miller, PSBA 1st Vice President

2:15 “Managing bees without Chemicals” – Mike Thomas, PSBA 2nd Vice President 

2:45 Break and visit vendors

3:15 “African Bees – Threat or Opportunity” – Maryann Frazier, Penn State University

6:00 Banquet 

“Can you think like a bee?” ” - Dr. John Skinner, University of Tennessee, Prof. of Entomology
Speaker – Dennis Wolff, former PA Secretary of Agriculture
Adieu to our 2009 Honey Queen
Crowning of the 2010 Honey Queen
Auction – Mark Antunes
Saturday Morning Program

8:00 Registration

Vendors Open

8:30 Welcome and comments – Lee Miller; PSBA President

8:35 “Bee Breeding and the Future of the MN Hydienic Line” – Marla Spivak, University of Minnesota

9:15 “Do We Know All There Is About Swarming?” - Dr John Skinner, University of Tennessee, Prof. of Entomology

10:00 “Social communication in honey bees: effects on colony health and productivity” – Dr. Christina Grozinger, Penn State University, Prof. of Entomology

10:30 Break (Visit our vendors)

11:00 Business meeting, reports and election of officers

12:00 - 1:30 Lunch – On your own
Saturday Afternoon Program

1:30 Announcement of honey show winners

Presentation of the Paul Ziegler Award – Dennis Keeney

1:45 “The State of Beekeeping” – Dennis vanEngelsdorp, PA Dept. of Agriculture

2:15 – 3:00 Breakout Sessions (select one)

Research topics
“Update on Native Bees in PA” – John Baker, PDA
”Symptoms & Impact of Viruses on Brood Production” – Sheena Sidhu, PSU
“The Evolving Story of Pesticides Impacting Pollinator Health” – Jim Frazier, PSU
"Bee Breeding Programs" – Dr. Christina Grozinger, Penn State University, Prof. of Entomology
“From weak bees to great bees” – Dr. John Skinner, University of Tennessee

3:00 Break

3:15 – 4:00 Breakout Sessions (select one)

Research topics:
“Viral Pathogens in the Pollinator Community: An update on their spread and impacts and techniques of molecular analysis” – Singh Rajwinger (Raj), PSU 
“Looking for New Pathogens” – Mike Andree, PSU/PDA
“Viruses and Honey Bee Adults: Killing them softly” – Abby Kalkstein, Amanda Mahoney, and Diana Cox-Foster, PSU
“Apimondia 2009” – Jeremy Barns
“The Resurgent of European Foulbrood” – Dr. John Skinner, University of Tennessee

4:00 Beekeeper management; Question and Answer with experienced beekeepers

4:30 Closing Comments - Lee Miller


----------

